# Baker County



## buc101 (Dec 12, 2012)

Looking for rut updates for Baker County


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry, I don't have any rut updates from this county. However, I do want to put a post on here for anyone who may know of some land for lease in Baker. If you have land or an existing club, please send me a pm. Thanks!

BRIAN1


----------

